# ShortCuts #810 Summer Edition



## Graham (Jun 28, 2015)

Here we are, the end of June and some of us still don't feel like it's summer in the Norther Hemisphere. I hope that winter has not yet set in in Australia.
We  have a few tips on wood selection for your projects in this issue of ShortCuts as well as some new books from Fox Chapel.
In our "Nailing It" section DeWalt introduces its 7 1/4" sliding compound miter saw and check out the Recall section.
We have a raft of new tools in our Tool Test division not the least of which is the very latest and much improved Fein MultiMaster. A B&D Cordless Vacuum, an amazing Diablo steel cutting blade and the latest from Porter Cable and more. Take a look!

-- 
The very best is the least that I can do
Graham McCulloch
http://www.shortcuts.ns.ca/column


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jun 28, 2015)

Bout time you showed up, we already sent Neal out on a search party looking for ya.


----------



## Graham (Jun 28, 2015)

Thanks Olddog, I'm publishing ShortCuts on a quarterly basis from now on. It's time to slow down a little.
Best to you and Neal
Graham


----------



## bud16415 (Jun 28, 2015)

It's ok to come home Neal. Graham just showed up.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jun 28, 2015)

bud16415 said:


> It's ok to come home Neal. Graham just showed up.



Shhh...let him wonder around for a bit. Does him good to get some exercise once and a while.

Graham, you still need to check in once in a while, we miss ya when ya don't..


----------



## nealtw (Jun 28, 2015)

bud16415 said:


> It's ok to come home Neal. Graham just showed up.



My mother used to say some about staying awake until the cows come home.
Are you calling Graham a cow?:hide:


----------



## Graham (Jun 29, 2015)

A bit of a bull maybe but certainly not  a cow!


----------

